# Electrical Surplus



## BeckElectric (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey all...

We are doing some spring cleaning of our warehouse, and we have some things that we have for sale (transformers, breakers, piping...you name it, we might have it)...would anyone know of any sites that contractors might put things up for grabs? Any sites that are geared towards more specific things, instead of craigslist, ebay, etc. ?

We would appreciate the help!


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, and they have an electrician swap and sale here....


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BeckElectric said:


> Hey all...
> 
> We are doing some spring cleaning of our warehouse, and we have some things that we have for sale (transformers, breakers, piping...you name it, we might have it)...would anyone know of any sites that contractors might put things up for grabs? Any sites that are geared towards more specific things, instead of craigslist, ebay, etc. ?
> 
> We would appreciate the help!


Welcome to the forum enjoy the fun...:thumbup:

Click here to sell your stuff....:thumbsup:
.

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f27/


----------



## BeckElectric (Mar 25, 2011)

thanks guys :thumbsup:


----------

